# ***Jonathan Feigen will answer your questions this season***



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jonathan Feigen of the Houston Chronicle has agreed to anwer all of your questions this season!! Please post them here.

Have questions about other teams? Follow the links below. 

Stever Fisher of DallasBasketball.com Dallas

Israel Gutierrez of the Miami Herald Miami

Joe Juliano a staff writer from the Philadelphia Inquirer Philadelphia

Mike McGraw of the Chicago Daily Herald Chicago

Perry Farrell of the Detroit Free Press Detroit

Sekou Smith of the Indianapolis Star Indiana

Michael Wells of the Pioneer Press.Com Minnesotta

Johnny Ludden of the San Antonio Express-News San Antonio

Jason Quick of The Oregonian Portland


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

John --- How has Francis bought into Gumby's offensive system of passing to Yao every time down thus far?

Also, Do you feel Francis will become an improved defensive player this year under Gumby?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

How much do you see Nachbar contributing to the team this year? I heard a lot of good things when he was selected last year, and I'm wondering if he'll begin to show those good things this season.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Will the Rockets add a play-making PG and shift Francis to SG, or will they continue to stick with Francis at PG with Norris as his back-up?

Will Van Gundy incorporate Yao's perimeter skills (3 pt shots, pick and rolls, spot up Js, etc) in the half-court or will he be limited to post-ups?

Is the Cato at PF and Yao at C starting front-court combination permanent?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh boy oh boy! Feigen is the man, his articles are amazing! Let me think of some good good ones.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

1. How expendable is Mobley right now? Could he be involved in a trade that brings Jerome Williams (white collar) to Houston? Possibly a Peterson and Jerome Williams for Mobley and part of the trade exception we have from the Utah trade? We sure can use Peterson's perimeter defense and his aggressive offensive play would make him an excellent cutter. I'm just speculating here, but I think we need to start assuming the Griffin saga won't magically dissapear and make adjustments for it.

2. Mo Taylor may have slimmed down and supposedly be in the best shape of his life, but will he be able to be the banger at the 4 spot? We know he can score but can he rebound, or for that matter, be trusted to play defense against the likes of Malone, Duncan and Garnett? As of now, not having seen him play in the preseason, take Cato over him to play at PF. 

3. When will Gumby pull the Yao trigger? That is, when are we gonna see Yao putting up 25 shots in a game? Yao seems to physically drained alot during the ending of quarters, and this worries me. Is it realistic for Yao to ever average more than 25-28 mpg in the near future?


----------



## peleincubus (Sep 27, 2002)

yeah im wondering about Yao Ming's endurance myself.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

done- hollis


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

questions sent


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> questions sent


I resent the request for questions to be answered. Only three newspaper reporters were late. 

11/22/2003


----------

